# Weekly Competition 2017-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 F R2 F' R2 U' F2 U2
*2. *R2 F' U' F2 R U' F' U2 R
*3. *F U' R' F R' U2 F R' U'
*4. *R2 U' R U' R F R2
*5. *U' F R F R2 F U2 F

*3x3x3
1. *R2 B R U' F D' B' R L' B R2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2
*2. *U2 B' R2 F' D2 B L2 B' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 L B' U' L2 R' F'
*3. *U2 L2 F' R2 B L2 F2 U2 B R2 D B2 F' L' D2 U' B F L D2
*4. *U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 B2 F2 D L2 F D' B' R' B' F R2 B2
*5. *D2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 B F' R' D2 B' F U B2 D' L F2

*4x4x4
1. *Fw' L' Rw' R' F L Rw2 U F Uw2 Rw2 B L2 R2 Fw Uw2 U' Rw R' Fw D Uw' F Rw2 U R2 U B Fw2 F R2 B' L B Fw' F Rw2 D2 L D'
*2. *F R2 B2 R B2 D2 Fw' L' B2 F' U Fw R2 D Uw U' B' Fw' L2 Rw2 D' Fw F D B Rw2 B2 Rw' R2 B' D' R Fw' F' L D' F' U' Fw' Rw'
*3. *Fw' D2 L F2 U Fw2 Uw2 L2 R D U L2 B2 Fw' F' Uw L F' Rw' F2 R2 B Fw2 L R2 U2 L B2 Fw F2 Uw' Fw L' Rw B' Fw2 F' D2 Rw' R
*4. *L U B D2 L2 R' B2 Fw' F' Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 L2 D2 Uw' U2 B U' R Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 U' B2 Rw2 R B' Fw2 L' Rw D2 Uw2 B' D B' Fw2 F' L'
*5. *Rw2 Fw' F Uw L' F' Rw' F2 Uw U2 L2 R B2 R' U Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw' R2 Uw' L' F' Rw2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' U' F' D R F Uw F D2 U' L U2

*5x5x5
1. *L' Rw2 B Bw' Fw F' L' U R' Fw' Dw' Fw F Dw Uw' U2 L Dw' Bw Uw L Lw2 D U2 R B' Bw2 F' Lw2 Dw' Lw Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw' Bw Lw' Rw2 Fw2 D2 Lw R2 D Dw' Uw' L2 Dw2 Rw2 R' D' Dw2 L Lw' B' F Lw2 F2 Uw' L2 R2
*2. *Bw2 F Lw B' Fw' L Rw Uw' Lw F' U L Dw2 Uw B' Lw F' R2 B2 F Rw' Uw' Bw' Uw' B' Bw F' D Dw Rw2 F2 L Dw' L Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 Bw' D Uw U2 B L' Lw R2 Uw U Rw2 B D Fw F2 U2 L2 Rw' B' D Fw'
*3. *R' Uw2 Fw Uw L2 Dw' U Bw2 Fw2 Uw U' Fw D' Lw' B' Bw Fw F2 L2 B' D2 Uw2 B' Fw2 U' L2 Rw' R Dw' L2 Bw L' D2 L' Lw R2 B2 R2 U Bw' L' Rw R' Uw2 L' Fw L R' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Lw B' Uw U2 Bw' R' D2 Fw
*4. *D' B' Dw' U' B Fw' F2 Lw' Fw2 Dw Rw Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw Dw' Uw2 B2 Fw2 Dw Uw' L' Rw2 D Dw Uw2 F2 R' F' Lw' Uw B Bw Rw R2 Bw Dw Bw' Fw R' Fw L Rw2 Bw' Fw Uw2 Rw2 R Dw2 Uw2 B2 R F' Lw' D2 U' Lw Dw2 U2 Bw
*5. *L Bw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' F2 U Bw F2 R2 B' D Fw F U L' Dw' Uw2 R2 Fw F2 D R D' Fw Lw' Fw D L Bw Lw' Dw2 Fw D2 F Dw U2 F' Dw' Uw2 R2 Dw Lw' Bw2 Dw U' B' F2 R' Dw Bw2 Fw2 Lw Dw2 F2 L2 Uw U' F' L'

*6x6x6
1. *D2 U2 2B2 L B2 2F2 L2 2R 2D 2B' L D' 3U2 2F' F2 3U 2R2 U 3F D' 2U R2 B2 2D 2R2 3U' 2B2 3F 2F 2R 2U2 2F' 2R2 U' B2 2B F 3R 2U 2B2 2U' 2R D' 2B2 L2 3R' 2B' 2F L2 2F D' 2L2 2R2 3U2 2L' D F' L 3R' 2B' 3R2 D 2D2 3U B2 U' 3R R 3F 2F
*2. *2R2 D' 2D' 2L2 2U2 2B' L' B' 3F2 F2 2D' 3U 2L2 2U 3R' 3F2 2R 2D F' 2D' 2B 3F 2F2 D L2 3R 2D' B2 F' 2L2 2U2 2B 3F 2U' L2 2B 3R 2B' R B2 D 2R' U2 3R2 2D2 2R2 2D' 2U 2B 3U2 3R' D 2U' 3F2 2D' 3R' 2R' U' L' U 2L' 2R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 2R R2 2D'
*3. *B 2U 2B2 2L' 3F2 3U2 B 2L 2R 3F' L 2D2 3U F2 3U 2L2 3R R2 B2 F 3R2 2R 2D2 3U' 3R2 R' D2 3F F L D' L D 3U' U' F' 3U2 B' 3F' 3R' D2 L2 2R B F' 3R 2F' 2R2 R D 2U2 2R 2U' B 2F2 3U2 2U 3F F2 D 2D2 3U' 3R2 B' 3U2 2F' D R2 3F2 2L2
*4. *3F' 2L' 2B' L R2 3F2 2D2 2L2 2F D 3U' 3F' U' 2F2 3R 3F R2 D' 2D B2 2B 3F' 2F' L 2U U 3F2 2R2 F 3R2 B' 3U 3F L 2B' U 2L' 3R2 R' D 2D' 3U 2B2 D2 3F D' 2U' B 2F' 2L' 3F' 2F F' 3U 2L' R 2U2 2F D' 2D2 U' 3F2 2U' 2F' 3U2 U 2L B2 2D2 F'
*5. *3F 3U' U2 3R2 2B' F' 2R' F' D 3R2 2D 2B 2D 3U' B2 D2 2R2 B2 D 3R' B2 2D2 2B 3F2 2F2 L 2F2 D F2 2L' 3U 2F L' B2 F2 U2 2F2 D 3R2 2F D 3R' 2R' U 2B' 2F 3R 3U B U2 L2 2L2 2R2 2U' R' 3F F2 2R' 2B 3F2 R' 2D2 3R' 2U' 3F2 F' U' 3F2 F' D

*7x7x7
1. *3B2 2F2 L 3R2 3B2 F 2D 2U2 R U 2B L' D L2 D' 2B2 2F2 2R2 2B2 2F' 2R' 2D2 2R' 3B D 3D' 2L2 3U' 3L D' 2R 2B 2F2 2L2 2D 2B 3L' 2R' 2U 3L2 3F2 2F 3L D2 2L' R2 U' L2 B' 2F 3D' 3U 3B2 3L' 2F' 2R U 3B' 3U 2U2 U' 3L2 B' 2B2 2L' B' 2L R2 3D2 2U2 2R 2D U' 2R R' 2U2 2R' 2B2 2R' 2D2 2U 3B 2F2 2L2 2R' 2D2 3D 2U2 2B U' 2L F U B' U' F' 3L 2B2 3L2 2R'
*2. *B2 2B' 3D2 2U2 U 3R2 B 3D2 3B' 3D 3U2 3B 3D 2U 2F' 2R' 3D2 2U2 2R 3D' U B' 2B 3B2 2D' 3U2 2L2 2B 2U2 2B2 3U' 3R 3D2 3L R' B D2 3L 2U B2 L 3U' 3F 3D' B' 2L 2D2 2L U' 2B2 3R' 2U 3F 2F 2R' R 3B' U2 2F 3U L' 2L2 2U 3B' 2R 3D2 3U' 3F2 2F' 3L' B' 3R 2R' B2 3L' 3B D' 3D 2L 3L 3R' 3B 2F' 3R' 2U 3F2 3U' F2 3D 2B2 3F 3U 2B2 3B' 2F2 2L2 3U 2U U2 L2
*3. *2B' 3B2 3F L 3R2 R2 3F2 R2 2U2 R' 2D' 2U' F' 2D2 3R 2R 2D2 3U 3R' F2 2L F 3D 3B2 3F' 2D2 3B2 2D' 3R B2 2D 2R 2D2 2U' 3L' 2F2 2D2 B 3F2 2F2 3L' 2D U2 2B 2D2 2L 2B' 3U L' 2B2 F2 D' 3D' 3U' 2L' 3F' 2F 2L 3L 3D2 L U 3F D' L2 3R2 F 2L' 3U2 2L 3L' 3F' 2F2 2U' R2 3B' 2D' U' 3R 2B' D2 2L F' D2 3L 2B' R2 F' 2R B' 2B 3B' 2F' 3D2 2F 2R 2D 3D' L B
*4. *2U2 L2 3F U 3L' 2D' 2U2 L' 3L' F2 D 3U 2U' 2F2 3U' 2B2 3F' 3L2 B' R' D2 B' 3D' 2B2 3B 2F D' 3D2 2R D 2R' 3U' U2 L 2L2 D 2D' 3U2 3L2 R' 2B 3B' 3D2 3U 2L 2F' 3U 2U' B' 2B2 3B U' B' L 2R D 2D' U B2 2B 3U2 B 2L2 2B2 2L' 2D2 3R2 2F2 L' 3R' F R 3D' L' 3F R F' 3L2 3U2 3L U L2 3F2 F2 L2 2L 3F 3L2 2D 3L' 2U' 3B' R 3B' 3U2 2R 3B' 3F' 2L2 2F
*5. *2R2 R' 3B2 3F' 2R2 3B 2F F' 2D' 3D 2F2 U' 3F' 2F 2U F L' 2R' 3F' 2R' 2D 3U B' 3F F' 2R' D' 2D' U' F2 L' 2U 2B D2 2U 3F D 3B' 2L2 B F' 3D 2U 3L2 2R2 B 3B' 2F2 3D2 L 2R 3U2 B 3L2 D2 3D 3U' U' 3F L' B2 U2 2R' 2U R2 2F' 2L' 2F F2 3D' 3R2 D' 3F' 2D' 3B2 3F2 2F' R2 3D2 2R' 2U' R2 U' 3B2 3F2 2F2 2U' 2L' R' 3D2 2L' R 3D 2F D2 2F' 3L F' L2 3L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F U' R' F R' U R F2 U'
*2. *F2 R' F' U R2 U R F' U'
*3. *U R' F' U2 R U' R' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R B D2 B' D' F2 B2 L2 F' R U' F D R' D' L' U D2 R' Fw' Uw
*2. *R2 L' U' D L' R2 D' L' R' F' U L F L2 U' R L' D' U2 L2 F2 Rw Uw
*3. *D' L R' D2 R' B' D' L2 D F U' R2 D2 R2 D U' R2 D2 B2 F2 U Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D Uw L2 B' F2 Rw2 B' U' L' Uw' R2 B2 Rw2 Fw' F R2 Uw2 L U2 F' U2 L Rw2 B Fw' F D F U' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 L R B D Uw U2 B'
*2. *Rw2 U Rw2 F' U2 R2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw Fw' F L2 Rw' Uw Fw2 D R D' Uw2 B' R Uw2 Rw' D Rw2 D F2 Rw' D' R' U Rw Uw' R B2 R U Rw F2
*3. *L' D' F L' D' L' R' U L2 U' Fw2 F2 L R2 B' F' R2 B2 F' R' Fw Uw L F Rw' R D' Uw B2 R2 D Uw' U2 B' L2 Uw2 L D Uw' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L F L2 Rw2 R U B' Bw' L Bw2 Dw' B Fw' Uw' R' Dw Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 R' U' L2 D2 Uw' Lw R2 Bw' Dw B2 Fw2 Rw F R' Uw L' Lw2 F2 L2 R' Dw2 R F' Rw2 Bw2 Lw D' Fw' F2 Dw' B Dw Lw2 R Dw' U2 L' D Uw' Fw2
*2. *L' Rw' R2 Dw2 U2 Rw Dw Fw' L' B' Rw B' U2 Bw2 L2 F D' F D' Uw2 F' D2 U Bw' Fw2 R' U2 B Fw F2 R' Fw F' Uw Rw2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F Dw2 Lw' D Dw Lw' Bw Uw' Bw' U2 R Uw Lw D' U2 B' R' B' L Bw2 Fw
*3. *Bw Lw' Uw R2 B2 L D Dw' L' Lw2 Rw' R' Bw2 Dw' Bw D2 U2 Fw2 Lw2 R2 Uw R Bw2 Lw' Fw D2 Dw' Bw' F' Uw B Bw Fw Dw2 L' U Bw2 Dw' Fw' F L' Bw2 Rw' R B2 D B Bw' U2 B' Fw' D' Dw2 B2 Rw Fw' U2 Rw2 F' R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B 3F' 3R D2 2L 3R 3U B' 2L' U' 3R' 2B' 3F' U' L2 3R 2R2 R2 2B2 3U' 2R' U2 B2 L' 2L2 3R2 2R2 F' U2 2B' 3F2 2F' F' D' R2 3F2 2F 2L' 3R' 2D2 F2 3U2 2B2 R2 3U' 2F R2 3U2 3F2 2U' 2L' 2R' 2F2 2L 3U' 2L 2B2 R2 D' 2U B2 L' 2U' 3F2 L2 2D 3U2 2U' 2F2 R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *R' U2 3B2 2F D 2R2 3D' U' 3L 2F 2U 3B' U' 3F 2L' 3B 3D' 2U2 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F2 F2 3U B2 3B' 3F2 2F' F' 3L U 2R 2D 3U F U 2B R' 3B 2D' R D' 2U' 2R2 2D' 3B' R F' 2L D' 2D 2U2 2F' 3R2 B 3F' 3U B U 2B' L 2B' F2 2L' D 2U2 U2 B' 2F2 3D 3U' 3R R 2B2 3B' D2 3U' 2L2 3D2 2B' 3L2 2F2 3R 3B 2D2 3R2 2R2 R B' L2 3R' R F2 3D2 2B' 3L2 F' L 3R2 R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U L2 B2 D F2 R' L2 F L' B' R2 U B' F' R' U' L' U B Rw Uw'
*2. *L' B F' R2 L D' U2 B U2 L' U2 L2 F' L2 B2 F' L' F2 L Fw Uw'
*3. *L' F D U' R2 B F2 D L2 D L2 B2 R F' B' D' U F' D
*4. *D U R' L D F2 R' B' U2 D2 R B R' B' R' U D R2 U2 F D2 Fw Uw
*5. *D R' B L2 U2 R2 B' R L2 D L2 R B2 R2 U2 R F2 D' R' F Rw2 Uw
*6. *F R' L2 U' R F L F' U B R B' F L' F' U' D F B' Rw Uw2
*7. *B' U2 F2 B' D' L2 B2 L' U L R2 F R L U L F D F D' U Fw Uw2
*8. *L2 D2 F D2 B2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' L' F' R' F U L B' U Rw' Uw2
*9. *L U2 B' F2 R2 B2 U' L' B U D' L2 D2 L R' D2 B' F U2 D Rw2 Uw2
*10. *B R' U' R D' B2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 D B D F R' F2 B R' U B Rw Uw'
*11. *D R B2 U L' B R' B2 R' D2 U R' U R' B2 D2 R D2 L' Fw Uw
*12. *R2 D F U B' U' B F' U2 L' U R' F' B' R U F' R' L F2 B2 Rw Uw2
*13. *U' L U B' L2 B' R2 B D2 F L' F' U' L' F' B' U' L F2 R2 Uw
*14. *L2 D' R2 L' B' F' R2 L2 D' B2 D2 F' D' F U B2 F' R D' Rw' Uw'
*15. *D' L' F' B2 U' B2 D2 R' D2 F' U2 L' D' L D2 U R F2 U L2 R Fw' Uw2
*16. *U' L2 U L' F' R' B D2 B R D U' L' F U L2 D' F' B2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*17. *U L' U2 L2 R' D F' D2 B R' D2 B R2 D' B2 D2 R D2 L Fw' Uw2
*18. *U B' F2 D' L' F2 U2 F2 R2 B' U L' U' R2 F U2 L F2 R2 B' F' Rw' Uw2
*19. *U2 L R2 F' L' B' L R U' D L B' L2 D2 U F2 D' U R' B D2 Rw' Uw
*20. *B' U L U R2 F2 B' U B U D' B' U' F B' U2 R D L D2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*21. *B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L B F U' L' U2 D2 B' L' U2 L F' B U B' Rw Uw
*22. *D B' D' L' U2 B D B2 U D L2 U R B U2 F2 L F2 L2 Fw' Uw
*23. *B' D' R F2 D F2 D2 R L D' R' D2 F2 R2 L' U2 F' L D U2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*24. *L2 U F D' L' U D B2 L' D' F R2 F U2 L2 F' R L' B' D Rw Uw2
*25. *L2 R' U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L' U2 F' B' L B' F D' R2 Fw' Uw'
*26. *L2 U D2 F' L' D F2 B2 L' F U R U' F2 R D F D F2 Rw' Uw'
*27. *R L B U D' L F2 B' L2 U2 F' R' L' U L2 U' R' D R' Fw' Uw'
*28. *B' D' L' F' B D2 B D2 U B L' U2 F' R2 L2 B' L' U2 D B D' Fw' Uw2
*29. *L' R' U2 L' D L2 U' B D2 R' F L' F2 R' F2 B D F2 U2 R2 D Rw Uw'
*30. *D L F R2 F U2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 F L' B L2 D2 R2 U' Fw' Uw
*31. *D U2 B2 D2 U2 F' D' L' B' D F' B L2 F' R2 F' R2 F L F Rw' Uw
*32. *F' U D2 L2 U F U2 R L2 U R' B D R D2 R' L2 B2 R' U' Fw Uw
*33. *F U2 R2 L D' R2 U R' D2 U2 L' F' B L' F U2 F' R U' B' Rw Uw
*34. *R2 L F2 U2 R D R' F U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R' D' B2 R2 L D Fw' Uw
*35. *R' D' F B U' F L' D' B2 D' U' B L2 R' F D' F' L2 F Rw'
*36. *D' U R' L B U' R U' B2 F U R' B2 L2 D2 F' L D' R2 Fw Uw'
*37. *U' R2 U2 R' F2 L' U R' U' L2 U B2 R2 L F' L2 R2 D2 R' U' Fw' Uw
*38. *U R F2 D2 R F2 L' R D' L2 B F L B' U2 L' F U2 D' F' U Fw' Uw'
*39. *B' D F2 D2 R F2 U L U' L' U R D F B' D2 F D' U L2
*40. *R B2 D2 U F' L D' U R U B' L' U2 F U D2 R' L' U' Fw
*41. *B L' B' R2 F' D U L F' D' L F' D U2 F2 D L' U2 B2 L' F'
*42. *L U L F B' U D' L2 B' D' L2 U R' F R2 U B' F' R' L' F' Rw2 Uw2
*43. *B F' D2 L2 R' U D2 B2 R U' L F2 U2 R2 U' L' R' B2 R Fw' Uw
*44. *R' B2 L' F L2 B2 D' L' R F' D' B L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L Fw Uw
*45. *R2 F R2 U' L R2 B D' F2 U' B' R' L' U' R' D' U2 F' R' D' Fw Uw'
*46. *B2 L' F B2 U2 D2 L F' L2 F' R' D' R L' F2 L B U B Rw2 Uw
*47. *U2 D2 R D B2 R' B' F2 R' L2 D U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 D' L' U2 L2 Uw'
*48. *U L' U2 B2 F2 U D2 B2 U2 L' R' D R2 U F' L' F' R D' Fw
*49. *R' D2 U2 L2 B F' D' F L2 R2 F U' F R B F L' D' L' D Rw Uw2
*50. *U' L' R D' L' R2 F2 B L U F2 R B' U2 B' R F2 U L2 B' U2 Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' L R2 D' R' D2 R' F' U2 R' F2
*2. *D' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' L' B2 D' L' F R' F L R U
*3. *F' D2 B' L2 F L2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 R B L2 F' R' F' D' R' U B'
*4. *U2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' L D L2 U' L F' D2 F' D' B2
*5. *R2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 R' F2 D' R D2 B' R D2 B2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L' F' R U B D R' U2 L' D' L2 F R2 F B2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 L2
*2. *U F' U' B U' D L U' L U F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D'
*3. *L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' B' D R' F D F' U2 R2 F L' F
*4. *B2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' R2 U L2 B L U L2 R' F2 D2
*5. *D' U2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 B' D2 R' U' B2 D' B' F2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 F2 R2 F' L2 B L2 R2 F U F D B2 L' U B' D B2 R
*2. *U B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U' B R D2 L F L' B' R2 D L'
*3. *U F2 L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D' L2 D' L R2 D' B2 U' R U' F' U'
*4. *U2 F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R' D2 L' F D' U B' D' F D U'
*5. *F' D2 B' F' R2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R U L2 D' R2 D2 R B2 L' R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B D F R2 D R D F L' R' D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 U
*3. *B2 L' F B' R2 D L' U' R U2 R2 B U2 F B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2
*4. *B Fw2 F2 D2 F' U' Rw2 Uw' Rw D' B R' F U' Fw' Uw B2 Fw' Uw2 U L2 U' F U' B' L' Rw R' B2 Fw L2 U2 Rw2 R Uw F' Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R' F2 R U2 F U R F' U'
*3. *D2 B2 R D2 L' R2 B2 D2 L' U2 L D' B2 R F' D' L2 U2 F D' B
*4. *U2 Rw2 Fw2 L' D2 Uw2 U Rw2 B2 R' D' Uw U' B' Fw2 L' R D L2 D' B2 Rw' Uw' B2 Fw F' D2 F' R' B U' Rw F D2 Uw' L' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw'
*5. *Lw' B' L2 Dw' Lw Uw' L2 Uw' L Lw Rw' Uw2 L Uw U' R2 Bw R D' U Rw D F Dw2 Bw2 L2 D2 Bw2 L Lw2 R2 B2 Dw F2 Uw' U Rw2 R2 Dw Uw2 L2 B' L2 F Rw2 Bw2 Fw Rw' Dw2 Fw Lw' Dw2 F' D R Bw2 F' Dw2 Uw2 U2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F2 R2 F' R U' R2 U F U2
*3. *R2 U L F B' L F2 D' B' D L2 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' D2 L2
*4. *Rw F2 Rw' R2 U2 L Rw2 U F D Uw2 R F2 R' Fw' D B2 L2 R2 F' L R' B Fw D B Fw Uw' Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 D' B' D2 Fw' Rw2 F L B'
*5. *Bw2 Lw Rw R2 B Bw2 Fw' Lw' Fw' F Rw2 B' F Lw2 Fw2 F Dw U Lw U B' Uw' U Rw Dw2 B' Bw' Dw B2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' D2 Bw' F Uw2 R D' Uw Bw2 Fw' Uw' U' Fw Lw Fw2 Dw' Lw U' L R' Dw Fw2 Uw2 U2 R2 Bw' Rw Fw' F
*6. *R' 2B' 2D 2U 3R 2U F' 3R 2D L 2U' L' 2L2 U2 2B 2F' L' 2L 2R2 2B 3R 2F' L 2L 2R R2 D2 U' 2B 2R' R 2U2 F2 D 3U2 2L 2R2 2F 2R' 2B' 2L' 3R F 2L2 B' 2B2 3F2 2U' F R 2F' D 2U' U2 3F' D' 3U' 2U F2 3U' 3F2 F' 2L2 3R' 2B L 2L' B' 3F 2R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F R F2 U' R' U R2 F' U2
*3. *D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 R B2 F' U F D' L2 U' R
*4. *F R' D' U' L F2 D' L B2 D' F' D2 F' L R2 D' Uw' U Rw F R' B' D2 Rw2 Uw' L' Rw F' D B2 D Uw2 R Fw' L2 Rw2 R D2 L2 Fw2
*5. *Bw2 Lw' Dw Fw2 U Rw' R2 Bw Dw Uw L2 Lw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 F U2 F Lw' Uw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 R2 Uw2 F' U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' R B F2 D2 Dw Uw B2 Bw Rw Bw2 Uw' B' F2 L Rw2 Fw' L' Lw U Rw2 B L Uw Bw Dw2 R2 U2 Rw2 R2 B'
*6. *D B 2D 2L R' D2 2L2 3U2 F' 2U2 2L' 2R' F U' B 3U' 2U U R' 2D' 2U2 U2 3F D 2D2 R 3F 3R2 U' 2F' L' R 2U2 2F' 2U 2F2 2U' L' 3R 2R2 2D2 2U F' 2D' 2U' U' R D' 2B2 2L 3F2 D2 L' 3F 2F' 3R2 D2 3U2 B 3F' F L2 3R R2 U2 2L2 3F 2D2 2B' 3R2
*7. *3U' L2 D U' 2R2 D2 3U' 3R 3B2 R 2U' 3B' F2 2L 3R2 2R2 2D 3D' B' D 2D2 2U L 2F' L' R2 3D 2U B 3F' F L2 D' 3U 2L2 3R' D 3L' U L2 3U2 2F 2L' D2 3D 3U' U2 B2 3R 3U' 3F 3R' B' D' 2R2 R' 3D U 2L D R2 2D' 3D' U R2 2D' 3D 2U' U' 2L' U 3L 3D' 3U2 2B2 2L 3R' 3U F' U2 2L 2R' 2F 3L2 2R' 2D 3F2 D2 U 3F2 U 3B' 3F2 L 3L2 D2 L2 2R' F2 3D

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR0+ DL0+ UL6+ U1+ R4+ D5+ L2- ALL1+ y2 U6+ R5+ D3- L0+ ALL4- UL
*2. *UR4+ DR1- DL0+ UL1+ U3- R1+ D5- L5- ALL2- y2 U1- R5+ D5- L1+ ALL0+ UR
*3. *UR1+ DR0+ DL4+ UL5+ U0+ R0+ D2+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U4+ R2- D3+ L3+ ALL1- DL UL
*4. *UR4- DR3- DL2- UL0+ U5+ R0+ D1+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U1- R0+ D5- L6+ ALL2- UR
*5. *UR3- DR4+ DL1- UL0+ U3+ R1+ D4- L6+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R4- D2- L0+ ALL0+ DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L' R' U B' R' B U l' r' b u'
*2. *U R' L R' L B' U R l' r b u
*3. *B U' R B' U L R' U' r
*4. *B R' L' U L' U L' l r b' u
*5. *B' L U' B U R L B' l r u'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4) / (5, 0) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (0, -5) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-4, -2) / (-3, 0)
*5. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)

*Skewb
1. *L R L B U' L U R L' B' U'
*2. *L R' B L B L B' U' R B' U'
*3. *L B' R' L' U L R' B' R' B' U'
*4. *R' U R' U B R' B' R' B' U'
*5. *R B' R B' R B L' B' R' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *F2 U' F R' F' U' R2 U2
*3. *D R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 R B R F2 U L' B F' U' L2
*4. *L R D' U2 B Uw2 L2 D' Rw2 R Fw F2 L' R' F2 L' R B Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 F' R2 Uw2 L D' Uw Fw F Rw' Uw' B' F L R Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw'
*5. *Lw Rw' Uw2 B Fw F' L' Dw2 R' U2 L2 F R2 Fw R2 Fw F2 Lw2 R2 Bw2 Dw' L Dw2 Uw' U' B' R' D U2 B' D2 Dw' L2 D' L' Lw2 R D Rw' B2 Fw2 R Fw Dw L2 Lw' D' Dw F D2 Uw Fw Rw Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw R' Dw Uw'
*OH. *B2 L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F' L R U B' D2 U' F' U B
*Clock. *UR5- DR1+ DL4+ UL4- U1- R2- D3- L2+ ALL1+ y2 U5- R4+ D4+ L3- ALL0+ UR
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L B' U' B' L U' L l b' u
*Skewb. *U L U' B L' R L' B' U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, 2)


----------



## CubingRF (Dec 26, 2017)

3x3: 27.21, (30.46), 26.76, (25.31), 27.99 = 27.32
2x2: (4.39), (11.72), 8.88, 6.54, 8.92 = 8.11


----------



## Irfzwan (Dec 26, 2017)

2x2: (5.35), 7.79, 6.97, 7.18, (8.13) = 7.31


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 26, 2017)

*3x3x3*: 30.39, (28.80), 29.83, (31.25), 28.94 = *29.72
3x3x3 With Feet*: (1:46.68), 2:06.76, 2:02.07, (2:28.79), 1:54.48 = *2:01.10
5x5x5*: 2:51.99, 2:56.37, 2:42.00, (2:39.76), (3:01.76) = *2:50.12
6x6x6*: (4:51.87), 5:05.43, 4:52.51, 5:35.02, (6:08.30) = *5:10.99 *Ouch!
*4x4x4*: 1:32.37, 1:30.32, (1:59.49), 1:28.26, (1:25.66) = *1:30.32* Trying my new Wuque M. So far meh.

If this is too late. that's ok, but for almost entering every weekly comp this year:
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *10:19.20*; 9.96, 34.82, 1:46.50, 2:43.23, 5:04.66


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

2x2x2: 4.26, (3.12), 4.75, (5.06), 4.83 = 4.61
Pyraminx: 3.38, (2.24), 3.75, (5.11), 4.14 = 3.76
Skewb: (3.59), 5.11, 5.36, 5.19, (7.22) = 5.22
3x3x3: 21.06, 21.65, 20.00, (17.00), (26.33) = 20.90

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## AndrewKimmey (Dec 27, 2017)

2x2: (4.68), 5.23, 5.87, 7.35, (8.38)= 6.15
3x3: (16.18), 16.56, 21.09, 22.86, (23.41)= 20.17
4x4: (58.71), 1:02.36, 1:11.11, 1:20.54, (1:23.10)= 1:11.33
5x5: (2:40.07), 2:52.54, 3:04.65, 3:04.71, (3:53.62)= 3:00.63
2-4: 1:49.70
2-5: 4:45.29


----------



## iwaru kitsune(iopfox) (Dec 27, 2017)

3x3 : (43.231), 34.448, 40.687, 35.431, (28.279) = 36.885 | reaction : cold hand+lockup+noob but not bad run


----------



## Lili Martin (Dec 27, 2017)

2x2 : 12.65, (10.03), 15.50, 10.33, (22.65) = 12.83
3x3 : 37.63, (26.30), (38.06), 31.39, 36.52 = 35.18
4x4 : (2:05.02), 2:02.78,2:00.66, 2:03.23, (1:54.23) = 2:02.22
5x5 : (4:32.49), 4:19.02, (3:31.57),4:25.80, 4:22.01 = 4:22.28
6x6 : (9:04.99), 8:15.08, (7:31.40), 7:37.98, 8:50.64 = 8:14.57
7x7 :
OH :
FEET :
MTS :
FMC :


Spoiler: FMC



2x2x2 :


2-4 Relay : 3:50.68
2-5 Relay : 6:06.29
2-6 Relay :
2-7 Relay :
Clock :
Megaminx :
Skewb : 16.61, 19.93, (20.96), (16.32), 17.95 = 18.16
Kilominx :


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Dec 27, 2017)

2x2 : (4.07), 4.57, 4.79, 4.09, (5.18) = 4.48
3x3 : 14.84, 15.26, (16.07), (14.39),14.52 = 14.87
4x4 : (55.69), 48.06, 51.01, 53.12, (45.34) = 50.73
5x5 : 1:39.73, (1:33.23), 1:35.73,1:39.35, (1:46.83) = 1:38.27
6x6 : 2:47.87, (2:29.63), (2:57.75),2:46.59, 2:42.26 = 2:45.57
7x7 : (4:22.45), 4:04.18, 4:00.84,4:06.63, (3:57.17) = 4:03.88
2 BLD : 41.04, 47.95, DNF = 41.04
3 BLD : 3:07.61, DNF, 2:28.98 = 2:28.98
OH : 40.01, 41.45, (33.25), (42.76), 36.60 = 39.35
FEET :
MTS : 44.99, 44.66, (40.06), (47.26),46.21 = 45.29
FMC : 46


Spoiler: FMC



Cross : x2 R' F U' R U2 R B' 7
F2L 1 : F' U2 F 3/10
F2L 2 : U' L U L' U B' U' B 8/18
F2L 3 : U' B U B' U2 R' U R 8/26
F2L 4 : U2 F U' F' 4/30
OLL : y2 F R U R' U' F' 6/36
PLL : U2 y r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 10/46


2-4 Relay : 1:17.20
2-5 Relay : 3:09.80
2-6 Relay : 6:02.59
2-7 Relay : 9:54.63
Clock : 14.98, (18.71), 14.99, 15.88, (14.84) = 15.28
Megaminx : 1:35.76, 1:32.41, (1:27.83),1:37.41, (1:37.78) = 1:35.19
Pyraminx : (8.96), 7.18, 6.58, (5.83), 7.51 = 7.09
Square-1 : 29.43, (18.59), 29.19, 22.61, (29.58) = 27.08
Skewb : (6.50), 6.53, 9.06, (9.29), 7.95 = 7.85
Kilominx : 42.49, (43.32), (36.03), 40.95, 42.86 = 42.10
Mini Guildford : 6:29.12


----------



## harbar2021 (Dec 27, 2017)

2x2: 4.048, (3.851), (6.140), 4.529, 4.100 = 4,226

3x3: 20.431, (18.781), (24.468), 19.012, 19.339 = 19.594

Pyraminx: 6.735, 9.118, (6.314), 7.075, (10.656) = 7.643

CUBES USED: GuoGuan Xinghen M 2x2 (Cubicle Labs), MoYu WeiLong GTS 2 M 3x3 (factory), X-Man Bell Pyraminx (factory)


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 28, 2017)

*3x3:* (19.55), 17.84, 18.66, 17.70, (17.05) = *18.07*


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Dec 28, 2017)

2x2: 13.46, 12.20, (11.43), 12.58, (14.95) = 12.74 ao5 (idk if that's good or not, probably not though)

3x3: 42.70, (44.62), 37.80, 43.40, (36.08) = 41.30 ao5, yay sub-45!


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 28, 2017)

222: 5.995, 5.805, (5.407), 7.071, (9.210+) = 6.29
333: 15.900, 14.266, (22.228), 14.289, (12.279) = 14.82
444: 49.231, 53.114, (57.999), (48.982), 50.978 = 51.11
555: 1:44.511, (1:31.680), 1:58.967, (2:02.390), 1:49.286 = 1:50.92 // U perm is my favourite ZBLL
666: 3:09.767, 3:15.533, (3:36.279), (3:03.356), 3:06.928 = 3:10.74
2-4 relay: 1:21.264
2-5 relay: 3:05.553
2-6 relay: 7:14.383 // terrible
2-7 relay: 12:11.929 // also terrible
OH: 27.200, (31.489), 25.585, 25.079, (23.757) = 25.95
MTS: (DNF(59.442)), 1:13.008, 1:26.749, (1:05.129), 1:44.246 = 1:28.00 // rip
FMC: 28
3BLD: DNF, DNF[3c2e], 3:53.358 = 3:53.35 // 2:00.081 memo, 1:53.277 exec
Megaminx: 1:40.878, 1:36.314, (1:42.604), (1:34.824), 1:35.491 = 1:37.56 // pretty lucky… except for getting corner twists in two solves
Square-1: 31.723, 38.254, 38.519, (41.778), (29.606) = 36.16



Spoiler: FMC



L' R F' R' F' D' F' D U B2
U' F U B2 U' D F' R' D R
D' L F2 L B2 L' R2 D2

(D2 R2 L B2 L' F2 L') // pseudo223 + two pairs (7/7)
L' R F' R' // fix pseudo + orient two edges + make another pair (4/11)
(D R' D' R) // orient two more edges while preserving pairs (4/15)
(F D' F' D' F D F) // F2L; ab3c (7/22)
Skeleton: L' R F' R' F' D' F' D @ F D F' R' D R D' L F2 L B2 L' R2 D2
@ = U B2 U' F U B2 U' F' // (8-2/28)

This solve was very lolpairs. Spent 30+ minutes on the normal scramble and couldn't find a good start (24 moves ab5c and 27 moves ab3c, what is this nonsense), then almost immediately found this on the inverse.


----------



## kemuat (Dec 29, 2017)

2x2
6.11
5.47
(3.56)
5.32
(6.32)
=5.63

3x3
(13.15)
14.35
(16.25)
13.32
14.66
=14.11


----------



## akkorokamui (Dec 29, 2017)

*2x2: *6.54, 5.99, (5.76), 5.86, (7.97) = 6.13
*
3x3: *(22.53), 17.87, (17.35), 18.34, 19.95 = 18.72

*4x4: *(1:40.79), 1:27.77,1:30.42, 1:17.70, (1:14.89) = 1:25.3


----------



## muchacho (Dec 29, 2017)

*3x3*: 15.97, 22.25, (25.34), 15.91, (13.68) = *18.04
3x3OH*: 29.16, 25.94, (24.71), 28.68, (29.21) = *27.93*


----------



## ClutchSkit (Dec 29, 2017)

Pyraminx: 20.04, 18.77, 20.93, 13.61, 24.19 = *19.508*


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 29, 2017)

2x2: 3.77, 3.14, 6.18, 2.63, 3.99 = 3.63
3x3: 13.60, 14.29, 13.77, 13.50, 13.95 = 13.77
4x4: 1:01.56, 1:08.53, 1:03.16, 1:02.37, 1:01.38 = 1:02.36
5x5: 2:13.87, 2:11.35, 2:33.86, 2:27.26, 2:07.15 = 2:17.49
6x6: 4:56.74, 4:15.62, 5:06.04, 4:28.20, 4:33.75 = 4:39.56
7x7: 7:30.46, 8:01.79, 7:01.01, 7:03.90, 7:26.72 = 7:20.36
OH: 32.15, 36.45, 29.07, 35.49, 31.56 = 33.07
Megaminx: 3:12.23, 3:11.08, 2:35.04, 2:50.72, 2:56.88 = 2:59.65
Clock: 6.92, 6.76, 6.77, 4.95, 6.43 = 6.65
Pyra: 8.83, 16.67, 7.07 , 9.32, 9.96 = 9.37
Skewb: 9.82, 7.88, 14.88, 18.80, 11.45 = 12.05
Sq-1: (57.87), 35.18, 25.21, 30.61, (23.25) = 30.33
3bld:
4bld:
5bld: DNF(26:32.03)
Multibld:
Mini Guildford: 8:11.57
2+3+4 relay: 1:15.06


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 30, 2017)

2x2- 4.754

5.852, (2.758), (DNF), 4.36, 4.051

3x3- 21.000

20.761, (23.53), 21.453, 20.787, (20.020)


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 30, 2017)

Megaminx: 1:06.23, (59.12), (1:11.98), 1:03.88, 1:02.70 = 1:04.27
3x3x3: 11.98, (12.58), 12.29, 11.09, (10.29) = 11.79

nice all around
practice that actually paid off

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 40 ick


Spoiler:  40 Moves



Scramble: R' U' F L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B D F R2 D R D F L' R' D R' U' F
Solution: x2 U2 R' L D F' L' D L2 D' U' L' U2 R2 U L U' L' U R U R' U' R U R' U' L R y R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' // 40 Moves

x2 // rotation cuz i suk
U2 R' L D F' L' D L2 D' // XEOLine cus zz (9)
U' L' U2 R2 // RF Block i dont bluk buld wel (4)
U L U' L' U // LF Pair cfopin' (5)
R U R' U' R U R' U' L R // RB Pair mo seephopin' (10)
y // why do i need thes oh ye im bad
R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U // 2GLL algs i like algs (12)
40 Moves OBTM // not even the answer to life the universe and everything


maybe I should practice FMC


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 30, 2017)

2x2x2: (MF2): 7.01
*5:* 00:09.47 x
*4:* 00:06.35 
*3:* 00:08.15 
*2:* 00:06.54 
*1:* 00:06.08 x

3x3x3: (CFOP, MF3RS2): 12.74
*5:* 00:12.51 
*4:* 00:12.74 
*3:* 00:12.89 
*2:* 00:11.44 x
*1:* 00:12.94 x

4x4x4: (reduction, Wuque): 1:01.68
*5:* 01:06.41 
*4:* 01:06.79 x
*3:* 00:59.48 
*2:* 00:59.17 
*1:* 00:54.50 x
5x5x5: (reduction, wushuang): 1:50.43
*5:* 02:03.87 x
*4:* 01:42.35 x
*3:* 01:53.76 
*2:* 01:43.00 
*1:* 01:54.52


----------



## mazh (Dec 31, 2017)

3x3 : 12.14 , 11.87 , 16.92 , 11.94 , 11.51 = 11.98
4x4 : 41.55 , 44.31 , 42.40 , 35.72 , 43.14 = 42.36
5x5 : 1:29.76 , 1:25.07 , 1:19.84 , 1:14.31 , 1:25.21 = 1:23.37
6x6 : 2:27.58 , 2:23.50 , 2:11.99 , 2:16.57 , 2:13.94 = 2:18.00
OH : 19.38 , 16.67 , 19.90 , 20.20 , 17.15 = 18.81
FMC : 28


Spoiler: Solution



start on inverse

B' L' # U' //EO(3)
L' * B' L2 //222+122(3)
& D2 B D2 B R' //L5E3C(5)

# = F2 U' D R2 U D'(6-2)
* = L' B2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2(8-2)
& = R U R' D R U' R' D'(8-1)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2017)

It's looking like this will be our first week ever with a winner over 1000 points!


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 1, 2018)

2x2: 7.43, 7.26, 7.23, (6.75), (11.95)= 7.31
3x3: 20.87, (25.39), 19.61, 18.98, (15.22)=19.82


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jan 1, 2018)

*3x3*: 31.05, 32.76, (33.29), 29.43, (27.78) = *31.08*
Wow, this is good practice! Looking forward to next week (as times were so much worse than what I've been getting lately).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2018)

Wow, that was lots of new records. No less than six persons sup-1000 

Congrats to lejitcuber, Torch and Carterk

*2x2x2*(120)

 1.70 Jscuber
 1.72 Khairur Rachim
 2.05 Isaac Lai
 2.09 asacuber
 2.09 Carterk
 2.11 gavinz
 2.15 applezfall
 2.20 lejitcuber
 2.29 leomannen
 2.54 turtwig
 2.56 thecubingwizard
 2.62 jaysammey777
 2.75 lukecubes
 2.77 DhruvA
 2.84 ExultantCarn
 2.89 G2013
 2.91 AndrewRizo
 2.94 asiahyoo1997
 2.95 Ethan Horspool
 2.99 pd159
 3.00 thejerber44
 3.01 therubikscombo
 3.03 ftRouxles
 3.09 Mcuber5
 3.27 Manuel Gutman
 3.28 AidanNoogie
 3.37 Dream Cubing
 3.39 Competition Cuber
 3.42 Neel Gore
 3.46 Torch
 3.55 Shane724
 3.63 Underwatercuber
 3.68 Elf
 3.75 typo56
 3.80 Marcus Siu
 3.85 dycocubix
 3.87 TSTwist
 3.88 sigalig
 3.95 2017LAMB06
 4.07 ichcubegern
 4.10 Legoball52
 4.14 João Santos
 4.18 BMcCl1
 4.22 harbar2021
 4.24 Amir Afiq
 4.25 the super cuber
 4.33 Moonwink Cuber
 4.34 Aerma
 4.45 Hydraboss
 4.47 DGCubes
 4.48 bacyril
 4.54 Metallic Silver
 4.59 The Pocket Cuber
 4.62 Algy Cuber
 4.64 sqAree
 4.69 [email protected]
 4.75 Duncan Bannon
 4.83 speedcuber71
 4.86 MCuber
 4.96 Shadowjockey
 4.99 TipsterTrickster
 5.03 Zhongyi
 5.06 NischalN
 5.12 whatshisbucket
 5.28 OJ Cubing
 5.28 GarethBert11
 5.35 CubeStack_Official
 5.35 Aerospry
 5.36 Oatch
 5.40 The Blockhead
 5.43 MartinN13
 5.56 Dale Nash
 5.59 sam596
 5.62 leudcfa
 5.63 kemuat
 5.64 JoshuaStacker
 5.72 Alr
 5.74 Rubiksdude4144
 5.82 26doober
 5.91 Jami Viljanen
 5.95 Sue Doenim
 6.12 PotatoesAreUs
 6.13 WillyPyx
 6.13 akkorokamui
 6.15 AndrewKimmey
 6.22 CornerCutter
 6.26 Lewis
 6.29 xyzzy
 6.36 CM Cubes
 6.46 Bogdan
 6.60 h2f
 6.62 Mikael weiss
 6.74 PyraMaster
 7.01 cuber314159
 7.14 Bubbagrub
 7.21 theos
 7.31 Irfzwan
 7.31 Jacob F
 7.55 NathanaelCubes
 7.82 Juan.Angel
 8.11 CubingRF
 8.14 Mackenzie Dy
 8.24 Mike Hughey
 8.42 SuperCuberYT
 9.29 kumato
 9.81 neslingn
 9.92 Ecuasamurai
 10.54 WillyTheWizard
 10.59 Terence Tan
 11.67 FoxTheUnicorn
 11.81 Jacck
 11.99 Bart Van Eynde
 12.15 ljackstar
 12.22 Pangit
 12.75 dnguyen2204
 12.83 Lili Martin
 13.80 jojo1189
 14.41 sklausner10
 17.17 MatsBergsten
 21.33 jam66150
*3x3x3 *(136)

 7.01 asiahyoo1997
 7.08 lukecubes
 8.07 Khairur Rachim
 8.13 lejitcuber
 8.63 Jscuber
 8.63 speedcuber71
 9.15 Isaac Lai
 9.24 Carterk
 9.40 Ethan Horspool
 9.65 therubikscombo
 9.73 thecubingwizard
 9.73 Shane724
 10.30 Manuel Gutman
 10.36 jaysammey777
 10.38 G2013
 10.63 the super cuber
 10.63 dycocubix
 10.69 ichcubegern
 10.71 Torch
 10.85 Elf
 10.93 TSTwist
 11.26 Competition Cuber
 11.37 ExultantCarn
 11.40 thejerber44
 11.53 asacuber
 11.56 turtwig
 11.66 AidanNoogie
 11.70 2017LAMB06
 11.78 DGCubes
 11.79 GenTheThief
 11.91 Dream Cubing
 11.93 Shadowjockey
 11.98 mazh
 12.06 Mcuber5
 12.14 Neel Gore
 12.23 applezfall
 12.34 DhruvA
 12.43 Keenan Johnson
 12.71 cuber314159
 12.75 Keroma12
 12.79 ftRouxles
 12.90 Amir Afiq
 13.01 WillyPyx
 13.02 sigalig
 13.02 GarethBert11
 13.06 AndrewRizo
 13.13 typo56
 13.31 OJ Cubing
 13.35 Aerma
 13.70 sqAree
 13.77 Underwatercuber
 14.11 kemuat
 14.12 Marcus Siu
 14.18 PotatoesAreUs
 14.32 CubeStack_Official
 14.48 MCuber
 14.54 BMcCl1
 14.55 sam596
 14.62 Agguzi
 14.63 Mackenzie Dy
 14.81 xyzzy
 14.85 leomannen
 14.99 bacyril
 15.28 João Santos
 15.32 gavinz
 15.38 Zhongyi
 15.47 Moonwink Cuber
 15.51 CornerCutter
 15.73 Bogdan
 16.29 NischalN
 16.38 Legoball52
 16.49 Aerospry
 16.67 T1_M0
 16.68 Hydraboss
 17.20 The Blockhead
 17.29 epride17
 17.37 Metallic Silver
 17.38 h2f
 17.62 neslingn
 17.97 Oatch
 17.99 Rubiksdude4144
 18.04 muchacho
 18.07 xbrandationx
 18.27 [email protected]
 18.67 DumplingMaster
 18.72 akkorokamui
 18.88 Jami Viljanen
 19.26 26doober
 19.59 harbar2021
 19.82 Jacob F
 19.84 kilwap147
 19.86 Algy Cuber
 19.89 whatshisbucket
 20.02 leudcfa
 20.17 AndrewKimmey
 20.68 Sue Doenim
 20.72 Mike Hughey
 20.92 Mikael weiss
 21.00 Duncan Bannon
 21.62 Moreno van Rooijen
 22.49 The Pocket Cuber
 23.23 Bubbagrub
 23.96 Terence Tan
 24.38 CM Cubes
 24.83 mathwizard888
 24.93 NathanaelCubes
 25.20 theos
 25.40 Lewis
  25.51 [email protected]
 25.60 Juan.Angel
 25.84 MartinN13
 25.93 Pangit
 27.11 FoxTheUnicorn
 27.15 SuperCuberYT
 27.25 WillyTheWizard
 27.32 CubingRF
 27.62 Prashant Saran
 29.72 One Wheel
 30.20 JoshuaStacker
 31.08 Petri Krzywacki
 32.60 kumato
 33.00 ljackstar
 33.34 abhash8010
 33.96 Ecuasamurai
 34.39 Jacck
 35.18 Lili Martin
 35.55 RyuKagamine
 35.97 MatsBergsten
 36.85 iwaru kitsune (iopfox)
 37.64 Bart Van Eynde
 40.55 RonnieThePotatoCuber
 41.30 dnguyen2204
 41.46 jojo1189
 46.55 njarmstrong
 57.79 sklausner10
 1:02.11 jam66150
*4x4x4*(87)

 27.64 lukecubes
 30.29 asiahyoo1997
 32.28 lejitcuber
 33.30 Khairur Rachim
 34.65 Dream Cubing
 34.86 Shane724
 36.86 Jscuber
 37.07 thecubingwizard
 37.52 ichcubegern
 37.78 Isaac Lai
 38.10 jaysammey777
 39.55 Elf
 39.76 the super cuber
 40.31 Torch
 40.57 Carterk
 41.27 G2013
 42.27 speedcuber71
 42.36 mazh
 42.93 TSTwist
 43.30 turtwig
 46.89 typo56
 47.39 thejerber44
 47.44 Ethan Horspool
 48.82 Competition Cuber
 49.37 Shadowjockey
 50.60 sigalig
 50.73 bacyril
 51.10 xyzzy
 52.08 Neel Gore
 52.17 DhruvA
 52.61 AidanNoogie
 53.10 Mcuber5
 54.60 OJ Cubing
 55.03 Marcus Siu
 55.59 asacuber
 55.83 WillyPyx
 56.98 sqAree
 57.51 leomannen
 57.73 João Santos
 58.60 therubikscombo
 58.92 DGCubes
 59.05 MCuber
 59.35 T1_M0
 59.92 dycocubix
 1:00.16 sam596
 1:00.57 epride17
 1:00.73 applezfall
 1:01.69 cuber314159
 1:02.36 Underwatercuber
 1:06.17 The Blockhead
 1:11.34 AndrewKimmey
 1:11.78 2017LAMB06
 1:11.96 Bogdan
 1:12.87 h2f
 1:17.87 leudcfa
 1:20.37 Amir Afiq
 1:23.50 akkorokamui
 1:24.11 Bubbagrub
 1:24.68 26doober
 1:29.32 Moonwink Cuber
 1:30.32 One Wheel
 1:32.23 Legoball52
 1:33.31 Sue Doenim
 1:35.50 Mike Hughey
 1:37.21 Juan.Angel
 1:37.64 theos
 1:37.67 Lewis
 1:38.22 BMcCl1
 1:40.01 Algy Cuber
 1:41.08 [email protected]
 1:48.90 Oatch
 1:51.17 Jami Viljanen
 1:52.69 JoshuaStacker
 1:54.04 kilwap147
 1:55.27 RyuKagamine
 1:56.11 NathanaelCubes
 2:02.20 Jacck
 2:02.74 Lili Martin
 2:03.13 FoxTheUnicorn
 2:16.06 Terence Tan
 2:17.05 CM Cubes
 2:19.77 MatsBergsten
 2:22.12 Mikael weiss
 3:05.52 WillyTheWizard
 3:11.15 kumato
 3:21.83 ljackstar
 4:34.33 Bart Van Eynde
*5x5x5*(62)

 53.45 asiahyoo1997
 56.48 lukecubes
 59.76 lejitcuber
 1:02.88 Dream Cubing
 1:13.00 Isaac Lai
 1:13.02 thecubingwizard
 1:14.25 Elf
 1:14.44 Shane724
 1:14.79 Torch
 1:15.22 speedcuber71
 1:15.51 jaysammey777
 1:15.62 ichcubegern
 1:19.10 Khairur Rachim
 1:20.07 Carterk
 1:20.86 Shadowjockey
 1:21.75 G2013
 1:23.37 mazh
 1:23.69 Keroma12
 1:27.40 DGCubes
 1:32.20 TSTwist
 1:32.64 sigalig
 1:35.61 DhruvA
 1:37.91 bacyril
 1:38.43 Ethan Horspool
 1:40.71 typo56
 1:41.07 Competition Cuber
 1:43.44 AidanNoogie
 1:43.54 Jscuber
 1:48.11 Mcuber5
 1:48.43 João Santos
 1:49.26 WillyPyx
 1:49.51 Neel Gore
 1:50.43 cuber314159
 1:50.92 xyzzy
 1:50.96 Marcus Siu
 1:52.55 thejerber44
 1:58.15 OJ Cubing
 2:01.00 The Blockhead
 2:03.01 MCuber
 2:03.18 epride17
 2:03.21 sqAree
 2:09.98 2017LAMB06
 2:11.91 Bogdan
 2:17.49 Underwatercuber
 2:29.29 Lewis
 2:29.36 Metallic Silver
 2:41.73 Mike Hughey
 2:50.12 One Wheel
 2:53.38 leudcfa
 3:00.63 AndrewKimmey
 3:03.22 theos
 3:03.62 26doober
 3:13.81 Jacck
 3:34.02 MatsBergsten
 3:35.41 Sue Doenim
 3:39.55 Mikael weiss
 3:42.58 Algy Cuber
 3:43.42 NathanaelCubes
 4:21.10 Lili Martin
 DNF BMcCl1
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF applezfall
*6x6x6*(35)

 1:54.55 Dream Cubing
 1:57.76 lukecubes
 2:06.96 lejitcuber
 2:18.00 mazh
 2:25.88 jaysammey777
 2:26.20 thecubingwizard
 2:26.79 Elf
 2:27.62 Shane724
 2:30.27 Torch
 2:31.68 Shadowjockey
 2:37.75 TSTwist
 2:39.28 Isaac Lai
 2:42.06 sigalig
 2:45.23 bacyril
 2:51.44 Carterk
 3:10.74 xyzzy
 3:26.68 DGCubes
 3:33.29 Marcus Siu
 3:36.63 DhruvA
 3:44.30 The Blockhead
 3:44.96 thejerber44
 3:50.98 typo56
 3:57.51 João Santos
 3:59.96 Mcuber5
 4:12.74 WillyPyx
 4:34.94 Bogdan
 4:39.56 Underwatercuber
 5:05.37 RyuKagamine
 5:10.99 One Wheel
 5:33.24 Jacck
 6:40.60 theos
 6:49.63 26doober
 7:07.84 MatsBergsten
 8:14.57 Lili Martin
 8:18.85 Sue Doenim
*7x7x7*(26)

 2:41.43 Dream Cubing
 3:08.34 lejitcuber
 3:09.47 lukecubes
 3:26.03 Shadowjockey
 3:37.57 Torch
 3:47.93 Elf
 3:49.77 TSTwist
 4:02.97 bacyril
 4:33.12 Carterk
 4:35.67 sigalig
 5:18.14 DGCubes
 5:18.61 typo56
 5:20.96 DhruvA
 6:04.13 thejerber44
 6:06.93 The Blockhead
 6:21.13 João Santos
 6:23.21 Marcus Siu
 6:48.86 Mcuber5
 7:20.36 Underwatercuber
 7:27.69 Mike Hughey
 7:34.31 Bogdan
 7:47.28 Jacck
 8:30.48 gavinz
 8:34.15 Lewis
10:30.05 theos
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(84)

 11.76 Khairur Rachim
 11.94 lukecubes
 13.12 asiahyoo1997
 14.55 the super cuber
 14.77 lejitcuber
 15.46 Jscuber
 16.38 jaysammey777
 16.65 Isaac Lai
 16.99 ichcubegern
 17.25 turtwig
 17.33 thecubingwizard
 17.78 Carterk
 18.35 Torch
 18.73 Shane724
 18.74 Dream Cubing
 18.81 mazh
 19.08 sqAree
 19.15 Ethan Horspool
 19.59 thejerber44
 19.92 asacuber
 19.99 therubikscombo
 20.34 Elf
 20.36 Neel Gore
 21.22 typo56
 22.64 dycocubix
 23.13 DhruvA
 23.22 TSTwist
 23.28 Mcuber5
 23.43 2017LAMB06
 23.82 ftRouxles
 23.89 Shadowjockey
 24.23 speedcuber71
 24.60 applezfall
 24.77 Metallic Silver
 24.87 ExultantCarn
 25.04 João Santos
 25.35 DGCubes
 25.91 Keroma12
 25.95 xyzzy
 26.83 leomannen
 27.88 AidanNoogie
 27.93 muchacho
 28.66 Aerospry
 29.03 WillyPyx
 29.05 G2013
 29.99 OJ Cubing
 30.00 Marcus Siu
 31.44 Moreno van Rooijen
 32.63 Algy Cuber
 32.83 Bogdan
 33.07 Underwatercuber
 33.39 Hydraboss
 35.26 BMcCl1
 35.88 Legoball52
 37.37 Sue Doenim
 37.37 Oatch
 38.05 T1_M0
 39.28 MCuber
 39.35 bacyril
 40.08 Bubbagrub
 40.20 Mackenzie Dy
 40.28 Mikael weiss
 40.63 PotatoesAreUs
 42.44 Amir Afiq
 44.27 NischalN
 44.31 Jami Viljanen
 44.91 Zhongyi
 45.11 The Blockhead
 46.30 26doober
 46.46 GarethBert11
 46.85 Mike Hughey
 47.22 MartinN13
 49.04 kilwap147
 52.48 RyuKagamine
 54.70 neslingn
 58.16 Terence Tan
 1:02.49 leudcfa
 1:06.28 Jacck
 1:28.17 Ecuasamurai
 1:30.33 NathanaelCubes
 1:31.70 SuperCuberYT
 1:46.91 kumato
 2:19.18 Bart Van Eynde
 3:49.13 MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(18)

 34.34 Torch
 48.06 DhruvA
 50.82 DGCubes
 1:13.07 Bubbagrub
 1:22.95 Jscuber
 1:24.67 lejitcuber
 1:36.94 Carterk
 2:01.10 One Wheel
 2:12.18 RyuKagamine
 2:16.92 Shadowjockey
 2:28.48 João Santos
 2:30.63 typo56
 2:32.89 Jacck
 3:00.63 The Blockhead
 4:11.11 Sue Doenim
 4:30.02 Terence Tan
 DNF Mikael weiss
 DNF turtwig
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(56)

 4.00 asacuber
 4.37 leomannen
 5.00 gavinz
 5.02 Carterk
 5.20 Khairur Rachim
 5.26 applezfall
 5.46 DhruvA
 5.81 Jscuber
 6.37 Isaac Lai
 6.75 turtwig
 7.30 Legoball52
 8.83 lejitcuber
 9.76 the super cuber
 10.13 G2013
 11.42 sigalig
 11.43 WillyTheWizard
 13.41 asiahyoo1997
 13.76 Torch
 13.86 Neel Gore
 15.16 Dream Cubing
 15.41 The Pocket Cuber
 15.83 thecubingwizard
 16.29 Mcuber5
 16.47 Marcus Siu
 16.47 jaysammey777
 16.69 ExultantCarn
 17.03 thejerber44
 18.28 OJ Cubing
 19.57 João Santos
 19.75 Mike Hughey
 21.12 typo56
 21.23 Elf
 22.84 Jami Viljanen
 23.74 DGCubes
 26.23 MatsBergsten
 26.43 Amir Afiq
 35.01 MartinN13
 41.04 bacyril
 42.60 2017LAMB06
 43.44 whatshisbucket
 44.88 Oatch
 45.24 RyuKagamine
 45.72 26doober
 47.79 Bubbagrub
 50.25 Bogdan
 56.67 Jacck
 57.70 WillyPyx
 1:19.00 kumato
 1:19.09 ichcubegern
 1:32.17 Mikael weiss
 1:36.80 Bart Van Eynde
 1:55.15 Sue Doenim
 DNF MCuber
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF Competition Cuber
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(39)

 26.54 G2013
 27.33 sigalig
 29.67 Neel Gore
 42.58 Carterk
 45.48 speedcuber71
 49.47 OJ Cubing
 51.78 Torch
 59.56 lejitcuber
 59.57 jaysammey777
 1:10.31 T1_M0
 1:12.27 Keenan Johnson
 1:16.40 typo56
 1:20.57 ichcubegern
 1:27.04 Mike Hughey
 1:27.32 MatsBergsten
 1:27.80 Mcuber5
 1:48.38 Elf
 2:02.01 Dream Cubing
 2:03.40 thecubingwizard
 2:28.98 bacyril
 2:50.40 Jacck
 2:51.36 Shane724
 3:16.75 whatshisbucket
 3:47.50 Sue Doenim
 3:53.35 xyzzy
 3:56.76 Bogdan
 4:00.35 2017LAMB06
 5:05.07 RyuKagamine
 5:07.36 leudcfa
 5:36.75 26doober
 5:53.41 Oatch
10:04.00 Mikael weiss
 DNF WillyPyx
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF Amir Afiq
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF turtwig
 DNF Bubbagrub
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(16)

 2:52.90 pinser
 2:53.82 sigalig
 4:55.22 Carterk
 6:08.82 Mike Hughey
 6:24.48 the super cuber
 6:29.35 MatsBergsten
 6:59.77 Torch
 8:46.61 Keroma12
 9:16.07 DGCubes
11:14.79 Jacck
11:49.77 typo56
17:18.52 thecubingwizard
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF Dream Cubing
 DNF FastCubeMaster
 DNF Elf
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

12:11.43 MatsBergsten
13:01.93 Torch
13:10.11 the super cuber
13:26.00 Carterk
15:31.33 Mike Hughey
18:09.01 Jacck
27:00.92 Elf
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF Underwatercuber
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

15:32.36 sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(16)

42/46 (59:32)  the super cuber
21/22 (28:31)  sigalig
14/17 (52:37)  T1_M0
9/10 (52:39)  MatsBergsten
7/7 (31:31)  Carterk
9/11 (44:03)  typo56
3/3 ( 5:23)  Torch
6/9 (50:47)  Jacck
2/2 ( 6:08)  DGCubes
2/2 (13:00)  Bogdan
3/5 (13:34)  Keroma12
 DNF Pangit
 DNF Oatch
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF Sue Doenim
 DNF turtwig
*3x3 Match the scramble*(32)

 34.67 jaysammey777
 34.98 G2013
 36.46 Torch
 43.18 Carterk
 44.98 bacyril
 49.40 thecubingwizard
 51.81 OJ Cubing
 53.68 DGCubes
 1:00.41 speedcuber71
 1:03.04 asiahyoo1997
 1:07.33 Isaac Lai
 1:12.74 Elf
 1:12.94 Mike Hughey
 1:15.50 Bogdan
 1:17.52 lejitcuber
 1:27.99 xyzzy
 1:46.53 lukecubes
 1:55.69 Jacck
 2:00.91 Terence Tan
 2:02.41 Shadowjockey
 2:17.53 João Santos
 2:30.93 Sue Doenim
 2:31.25 MCuber
 2:39.16 theos
 2:53.29 thejerber44
 3:14.07 Mikael weiss
 3:21.01 WillyPyx
 4:25.50 jojo1189
 DNF kumato
 DNF sigalig
 DNF therubikscombo
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(69)

 42.22 asiahyoo1997
 44.34 Khairur Rachim
 47.06 lukecubes
 48.09 lejitcuber
 50.25 Jscuber
 51.03 Isaac Lai
 52.27 thecubingwizard
 54.09 Shane724
 57.03 Shadowjockey
 57.07 Carterk
 57.92 turtwig
 58.06 ichcubegern
 1:00.90 G2013
 1:01.52 DhruvA
 1:01.96 Elf
 1:02.04 Ethan Horspool
 1:02.32 Dream Cubing
 1:04.76 typo56
 1:05.91 DGCubes
 1:06.47 AidanNoogie
 1:08.09 Mcuber5
 1:11.68 asacuber
 1:11.97 TSTwist
 1:12.22 thejerber44
 1:15.06 Underwatercuber
 1:17.20 bacyril
 1:17.51 WillyPyx
 1:20.37 OJ Cubing
 1:20.51 Competition Cuber
 1:20.58 Marcus Siu
 1:21.26 xyzzy
 1:21.87 sqAree
 1:23.62 MCuber
 1:23.81 2017LAMB06
 1:24.58 Torch
 1:24.63 leudcfa
 1:25.18 João Santos
 1:27.23 applezfall
 1:36.23 leomannen
 1:38.48 speedcuber71
 1:38.84 The Blockhead
 1:47.72 Bogdan
 1:49.70 AndrewKimmey
 1:52.95 26doober
 2:01.92 Legoball52
 2:02.77 theos
 2:07.89 Lewis
 2:15.61 Oatch
 2:17.41 Mike Hughey
 2:17.76 Bubbagrub
 2:20.83 Mackenzie Dy
 2:24.19 Mikael weiss
 2:25.97 Sue Doenim
 2:27.46 Jami Viljanen
 2:29.00 BMcCl1
 2:29.20 ExultantCarn
 2:36.85 MartinN13
 2:43.19 Jacck
 2:56.00 Terence Tan
 2:56.95 neslingn
 2:58.76 MatsBergsten
 3:10.37 Pangit
 3:17.00 The Pocket Cuber
 3:20.25 CM Cubes
 3:42.69 kumato
 3:50.68 Lili Martin
 5:17.33 Bart Van Eynde
 5:50.10 ljackstar
 DNF SuperCuberYT
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(47)

 1:46.58 lejitcuber
 1:46.94 asiahyoo1997
 1:51.65 Dream Cubing
 1:52.26 lukecubes
 2:08.34 Jscuber
 2:08.41 Elf
 2:09.15 thecubingwizard
 2:09.42 Shane724
 2:10.41 Torch
 2:13.88 Isaac Lai
 2:17.92 Shadowjockey
 2:19.24 TSTwist
 2:24.05 ichcubegern
 2:24.23 G2013
 2:24.24 Carterk
 2:32.56 DGCubes
 2:43.92 typo56
 2:46.40 thejerber44
 2:48.41 DhruvA
 2:58.75 WillyPyx
 2:59.87 João Santos
 3:03.40 Ethan Horspool
 3:05.55 xyzzy
 3:07.67 Competition Cuber
 3:09.80 bacyril
 3:19.86 Mcuber5
 3:22.73 OJ Cubing
 3:24.38 Marcus Siu
 3:42.06 MCuber
 3:48.56 The Blockhead
 3:49.22 Bogdan
 3:54.11 2017LAMB06
 4:33.74 Jami Viljanen
 4:33.90 leudcfa
 4:44.90 Lewis
 4:45.29 AndrewKimmey
 4:57.66 Mike Hughey
 5:15.37 26doober
 5:19.54 theos
 5:20.33 Mikael weiss
 5:35.59 Bubbagrub
 5:46.21 Jacck
 5:57.16 Sue Doenim
 6:06.29 Lili Martin
 6:10.65 MatsBergsten
 6:52.22 BMcCl1
 7:28.74 NathanaelCubes
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(26)

 4:04.80 lukecubes
 4:08.62 lejitcuber
 4:31.98 thecubingwizard
 4:49.01 Shadowjockey
 5:07.51 Elf
 5:07.74 Isaac Lai
 5:34.65 TSTwist
 5:35.83 Torch
 6:02.59 bacyril
 6:50.44 João Santos
 6:59.74 DhruvA
 7:04.35 Marcus Siu
 7:11.72 Mcuber5
 7:14.38 xyzzy
 7:14.91 The Blockhead
 7:17.23 thejerber44
 8:09.79 Bogdan
10:19.20 One Wheel
10:38.08 Lewis
10:41.93 theos
10:56.64 RyuKagamine
11:19.69 Jacck
12:37.74 Jami Viljanen
15:11.04 MatsBergsten
15:41.10 Sue Doenim
 DNF DGCubes
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)

 6:52.94 lukecubes
 7:44.12 lejitcuber
 8:23.40 Shadowjockey
 8:31.49 Torch
 8:50.15 thecubingwizard
 9:01.43 Elf
 9:40.45 TSTwist
 9:54.63 bacyril
10:49.76 DGCubes
11:12.41 DhruvA
12:11.92 xyzzy
12:57.63 João Santos
13:20.92 thejerber44
14:16.64 The Blockhead
16:32.94 Bogdan
17:24.93 RyuKagamine
18:39.13 Lewis
20:03.87 Jacck
22:01.66 theos
26:11.71 Jami Viljanen
*MiniGuildford*(28)

 3:57.77 lejitcuber
 4:12.65 lukecubes
 4:16.58 Elf
 4:25.92 thecubingwizard
 4:45.85 Torch
 4:53.21 Jscuber
 5:12.29 Shadowjockey
 5:12.80 ichcubegern
 5:39.59 DGCubes
 6:10.05 dycocubix
 6:26.43 typo56
 6:29.12 bacyril
 6:46.90 Mcuber5
 6:46.94 thejerber44
 6:50.22 DhruvA
 7:31.30 João Santos
 7:47.08 The Blockhead
 8:11.57 Underwatercuber
 8:17.80 MCuber
 8:52.77 2017LAMB06
 8:58.39 OJ Cubing
 9:59.78 sam596
11:01.26 Lewis
11:02.79 PotatoesAreUs
11:23.66 Jami Viljanen
11:27.78 Mike Hughey
12:08.82 RyuKagamine
14:15.58 Jacck
*Kilominx*(26)

 21.12 lukecubes
 22.31 Khairur Rachim
 24.47 jaysammey777
 28.05 DGCubes
 29.03 Metallic Silver
 30.22 lejitcuber
 30.77 Elf
 31.35 Torch
 34.15 Dream Cubing
 40.53 AidanNoogie
 42.10 bacyril
 45.77 DhruvA
 46.25 Lewis
 49.40 CubeStack_Official
 49.49 WillyPyx
 52.90 thejerber44
 54.11 Shadowjockey
 55.58 The Blockhead
 1:03.86 João Santos
 1:14.98 Legoball52
 1:17.74 Mike Hughey
 1:25.71 26doober
 2:10.61 Bubbagrub
 8:24.30 Jacck
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF WillyTheWizard
*Skewb*(74)

 2.81 lejitcuber
 3.24 Carterk
 3.79 Jscuber
 4.27 Isaac Lai
 4.53 asacuber
 4.63 lukecubes
 4.66 typo56
 4.76 João Santos
 4.96 TSTwist
 4.99 DhruvA
 5.12 Metallic Silver
 5.18 Amir Afiq
 5.39 ftRouxles
 5.47 leomannen
 5.56 thecubingwizard
 5.65 Marcus Siu
 5.69 Shadowjockey
 5.69 epride17
 5.72 dycocubix
 5.93 jaysammey777
 5.96 Elf
 6.02 Dream Cubing
 6.04 TipsterTrickster
 6.07 The Pocket Cuber
 6.10 DGCubes
 6.14 thejerber44
 6.35 turtwig
 6.43 [email protected]
 6.66 applezfall
 6.69 therubikscombo
 6.71 speedcuber71
 6.98 Khairur Rachim
 7.00 Torch
 7.50 Bubbagrub
 7.52 MCuber
 7.53 sam596
 7.62 CornerCutter
 7.62 MartinN13
 7.64 Bogdan
 7.72 abhash8010
 7.82 AidanNoogie
 7.85 ichcubegern
 7.85 bacyril
 8.23 whatshisbucket
 8.38 leudcfa
 8.48 Aerma
 9.01 2017LAMB06
 9.07 OJ Cubing
 9.48 GarethBert11
 9.70 PotatoesAreUs
 9.89 Shane724
 9.98 Mcuber5
 10.66 The Blockhead
 11.51 Mikael weiss
 11.67 Algy Cuber
 11.69 WillyPyx
 11.69 neslingn
 12.05 Underwatercuber
 12.15 sqAree
 12.76 Lewis
 13.30 26doober
 13.32 Jami Viljanen
 13.50 theos
 15.50 Zhongyi
 16.90 Mike Hughey
 17.96 NathanaelCubes
 18.16 Lili Martin
 19.68 Sue Doenim
 22.61 MatsBergsten
 25.75 CM Cubes
 27.11 BMcCl1
 27.82 Jacck
 31.14 sklausner10
 33.10 Pangit
*Clock*(36)

 6.40 jaysammey777
 6.51 sam596
 6.65 Underwatercuber
 9.96 lejitcuber
 10.02 MartinN13
 10.81 G2013
 10.93 Torch
 11.98 Mcuber5
 13.18 lukecubes
 13.42 Carterk
 13.65 OJ Cubing
 13.83 MCuber
 14.18 dycocubix
 14.50 DGCubes
 15.11 Shadowjockey
 15.28 bacyril
 15.41 asacuber
 15.91 Elf
 16.16 The Blockhead
 17.50 the super cuber
 18.23 thecubingwizard
 18.55 therubikscombo
 20.50 Mike Hughey
 20.88 sqAree
 20.94 João Santos
 22.02 Lewis
 26.66 DhruvA
 29.53 Bubbagrub
 29.58 Jacck
 31.15 PotatoesAreUs
 32.06 Jami Viljanen
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF typo56
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF ClutchSkit
*Pyraminx*(80)

 2.92 applezfall
 3.00 lejitcuber
 3.14 DGCubes
 3.89 dycocubix
 4.15 thecubingwizard
 4.15 FastCubeMaster
 4.17 Jscuber
 4.18 TSTwist
 4.23 CornerCutter
 4.34 jaysammey777
 4.41 Torch
 4.61 The Pocket Cuber
 4.83 Isaac Lai
 4.93 T1_M0
 4.93 MartinN13
 4.95 asacuber
 4.97 Competition Cuber
 5.15 typo56
 5.52 the super cuber
 6.04 asiahyoo1997
 6.14 DhruvA
 6.23 Shadowjockey
 6.43 leomannen
 6.44 Elf
 6.45 turtwig
 6.49 ichcubegern
 6.54 Marcus Siu
 6.58 therubikscombo
 6.69 João Santos
 6.76 G2013
 6.85 Hydraboss
 7.08 whatshisbucket
 7.09 bacyril
 7.13 Carterk
 7.20 Dale Nash
 7.37 lukecubes
 7.38 Mcuber5
 7.63 Lewis
 7.64 harbar2021
 7.73 Dream Cubing
 8.12 MCuber
 8.46 neslingn
 8.55 Alr
 8.61 sqAree
 8.89 Jami Viljanen
 8.94 GarethBert11
 8.95 NathanaelCubes
 8.96 Algy Cuber
 9.03 ExultantCarn
 9.14 Amir Afiq
 9.37 Underwatercuber
 10.12 2017LAMB06
 10.21 Mackenzie Dy
 10.41 AidanNoogie
 10.70 Aerma
 11.63 Oatch
 11.63 Juan.Angel
 11.87 Legoball52
 11.94 Sue Doenim
 11.97 Zhongyi
 12.09 The Blockhead
 12.50 kumato
 13.87 PotatoesAreUs
 14.03 WillyPyx
 14.14 thejerber44
 14.48 OJ Cubing
 14.74 26doober
 14.79 [email protected]
 15.20 Bubbagrub
 15.37 BMcCl1
 15.47 theos
 17.18 Mike Hughey
 17.31 Mikael weiss
 18.45 Jacck
 18.70 jojo1189
 18.80 Pangit
 19.91 ClutchSkit
 21.09 FoxTheUnicorn
 29.26 CM Cubes
 30.34 Terence Tan
*Megaminx*(43)

 50.90 Elf
 51.44 Isaac Lai
 52.44 lukecubes
 56.61 asiahyoo1997
 57.94 thecubingwizard
 1:04.27 GenTheThief
 1:05.26 Dream Cubing
 1:05.58 lejitcuber
 1:09.30 Torch
 1:10.63 TSTwist
 1:11.40 jaysammey777
 1:14.25 Carterk
 1:14.44 DhruvA
 1:15.10 DGCubes
 1:19.52 ichcubegern
 1:21.27 Khairur Rachim
 1:24.70 Shadowjockey
 1:29.54 leomannen
 1:31.90 Mcuber5
 1:34.45 bacyril
 1:37.56 xyzzy
 1:41.11 applezfall
 1:51.40 Metallic Silver
 1:53.88 G2013
 1:56.70 thejerber44
 2:02.44 João Santos
 2:05.27 leudcfa
 2:06.64 Bogdan
 2:10.24 Lewis
 2:10.58 Marcus Siu
 2:12.78 MCuber
 2:15.81 The Blockhead
 2:57.01 Mike Hughey
 2:59.56 Underwatercuber
 3:01.91 26doober
 3:04.11 Sue Doenim
 3:12.94 Mikael weiss
 3:16.02 NathanaelCubes
 3:18.68 Jacck
 3:21.01 theos
 4:19.85 sam596
 5:16.70 kumato
 DNF AidanNoogie
*Square-1*(57)

 9.54 Carterk
 11.13 thecubingwizard
 12.15 Isaac Lai
 12.30 Marcus Siu
 12.31 Shadowjockey
 12.45 lejitcuber
 12.70 therubikscombo
 13.23 ichcubegern
 14.33 speedcuber71
 15.64 pd159
 15.86 DGCubes
 17.33 jaysammey777
 18.10 applezfall
 19.42 AndrewRizo
 19.82 Torch
 20.37 turtwig
 20.70 dycocubix
 21.03 [email protected]
 21.16 the super cuber
 21.51 Competition Cuber
 22.06 lukecubes
 22.48 Dream Cubing
 24.02 typo56
 25.21 leomannen
 25.84 T1_M0
 26.92 Mcuber5
 27.08 bacyril
 27.68 Elf
 29.28 Jscuber
 29.94 whatshisbucket
 30.33 Underwatercuber
 33.05 DhruvA
 33.88 MCuber
 33.91 MartinN13
 35.12 Bubbagrub
 35.20 Algy Cuber
 35.67 thejerber44
 35.81 João Santos
 35.95 sqAree
 36.16 xyzzy
 36.91 Amir Afiq
 36.94 2017LAMB06
 37.38 Bogdan
 40.31 TSTwist
 41.97 sam596
 42.02 Mike Hughey
 43.58 26doober
 43.74 Aerospry
 44.08 Sue Doenim
 45.39 Lewis
 47.94 The Blockhead
 1:04.17 RyuKagamine
 1:07.16 leudcfa
 1:11.78 Jacck
 1:11.79 Mikael weiss
 2:22.05 Jami Viljanen
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(26)

24 jaysammey777
27 Jacck
28 mazh
28 xyzzy
29 theos
29 h2f
30 DGCubes
30 Bubbagrub
31 Isaac Lai
34 Bogdan
35 Torch
35 Mike Hughey
36 Shadowjockey
36 Sue Doenim
36 lejitcuber
39 João Santos
40 typo56
40 GenTheThief
42 Algy Cuber
43 WillyPyx
43 Oatch
46 DhruvA
46 bacyril
48 Jami Viljanen
54 Mikael weiss
68 MCuber

*Contest results*

1226 lejitcuber
1128 Torch
1087 Carterk
1064 thecubingwizard
1046 lukecubes
1009 Elf
995 Isaac Lai
934 DGCubes
923 jaysammey777
906 Shadowjockey
884 DhruvA
878 Dream Cubing
859 Jscuber
841 typo56
786 asiahyoo1997
776 ichcubegern
775 TSTwist
762 bacyril
750 Mcuber5
740 G2013
735 thejerber44
729 João Santos
719 Khairur Rachim
663 turtwig
663 Marcus Siu
634 Shane724
631 asacuber
627 the super cuber
621 applezfall
591 speedcuber71
578 leomannen
555 sigalig
552 dycocubix
550 OJ Cubing
529 therubikscombo
518 Underwatercuber
518 MCuber
516 xyzzy
516 2017LAMB06
505 Competition Cuber
504 Ethan Horspool
503 AidanNoogie
493 Bogdan
469 WillyPyx
460 The Blockhead
452 Neel Gore
446 sqAree
425 Mike Hughey
385 Jacck
382 Amir Afiq
377 mazh
365 ExultantCarn
348 Sue Doenim
332 T1_M0
329 Bubbagrub
328 Legoball52
325 Metallic Silver
321 ftRouxles
319 26doober
319 Lewis
314 Jami Viljanen
307 MartinN13
296 leudcfa
291 sam596
291 Algy Cuber
282 Oatch
282 The Pocket Cuber
269 MatsBergsten
269 BMcCl1
268 whatshisbucket
262 gavinz
258 Mikael weiss
257 theos
248 AndrewRizo
244 Keroma12
236 GarethBert11
229 Hydraboss
227 [email protected]
225 Manuel Gutman
224 Aerma
222 CornerCutter
217 PotatoesAreUs
209 cuber314159
197 epride17
192 Zhongyi
186 AndrewKimmey
185 Moonwink Cuber
184 Aerospry
180 Mackenzie Dy
174 harbar2021
172 GenTheThief
165 neslingn
164 h2f
162 NathanaelCubes
156 CubeStack_Official
155 pd159
154 NischalN
149 RyuKagamine
139 Keenan Johnson
136 kemuat
129 akkorokamui
117 Terence Tan
115 TipsterTrickster
114 One Wheel
107 Duncan Bannon
106 Juan.Angel
105 muchacho
104 Rubiksdude4144
104 kumato
99 Dale Nash
99 CM Cubes
97 WillyTheWizard
87 JoshuaStacker
86 Alr
83 kilwap147
81 Agguzi
81 Moreno van Rooijen
79 FastCubeMaster
75 Jacob F
74 Lili Martin
64 Pangit
58 FoxTheUnicorn
57 xbrandationx
56 [email protected]
56 SuperCuberYT
55 DumplingMaster
53 abhash8010
48 Bart Van Eynde
46 CubingRF
42 Ecuasamurai
38 ljackstar
35 mathwizard888
30 jojo1189
30 PyraMaster
27 pinser
26 Irfzwan
23 Prashant Saran
20 Petri Krzywacki
16 dnguyen2204
13 sklausner10
11 iwaru kitsune (iopfox)
9 ClutchSkit
9 RonnieThePotatoCuber
7 jam66150
6 njarmstrong


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice 4BLD @DGCubes


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 2, 2018)

Pyraminx: 4.23, (6.22), 4.94, (3.84), 5.88 = 5.02
At least I got in. I thought today was Monday. Got confused with New Years.

Also, is there 2017 scores?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Pyraminx: 4.23, (6.22), 4.94, (3.84), 5.88 = 5.02
> At least I got in. I thought today was Monday. Got confused with New Years.
> 
> Also, is there 2017 scores?


Now you confuse me  ?! Are those Pyra times for the 2018:01-competition?

And do you mean total scores for all of 2017? Not yet but soon.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2018)

The final Gift card for 2017 goes to nr 92: *neslingn!*
Congratulations!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 2, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Now you confuse me  ?! Are those Pyra times for the 2018:01-competition?
> 
> And do you mean total scores for all of 2017? Not yet but soon.


No, they are for week 52. 

Ok great!


----------

